# Engine damage due to high rev in cold weather



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

If you are not hearing any funny noises from the engine and everything else seems fine, then I wouldn't worry about it. That being said, it's probably a good idea to avoid revving your engine that high when it's cold. Also as one who has been driving in snow (and getting stuck from time to time) for nearly 40 years, it should never be necessary to rev the engine like that to get unstuck. It's usually better to go nice and easy on the throttle and rock the car back and forth by going between forward and reverse. Once the tire starts spinning, traction has been lost, and making it spin faster usually makes matters worse.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

If the car was running for five minutes, you're fine. The rev-limiter kicks in to save the engine. No worries.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome! 

You're fine. It's a modern engine designed to put up with far worse than being revved to redline after being idled for 5 minutes. 

Also, having been stuck in my share of snowbanks, it's usually a bad idea to rev the engine to redline. Go slow and try not to spin the tires. Spinning makes the car dig into the snow, which makes it stuck worse. 

Also, what country are you from? We don't have the 1.6 in North America!


----------



## ifazliu (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank You for your coments 
Ilir From Kosovo


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, the Cruze truly is a global car. That makes the second global car in the driveway! 

How's your winter? Ours here in North America is very mild.


----------



## ifazliu (Feb 3, 2012)

O yes it is very Global .The Chevrolet is prety new in Kosovo since the market is prety full with VW ,Opels and Fords and Mercedeses.,But it offers prety big bang for the buck.
The winters in my Country are prety harsh with temp droping to -25 C(around -10F)at night in the winter and summers are prety hot around 35 C (Thats circa 95 to 100 F)
I enjoy participating in this forum since it is global and you can share views betwen car affasionados
All the best


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounds a lot like some Canadian provinces here. 

Thanks! We're glad to have you!


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

Yup that's a normal range of temps for northern ontario. With occasional spikes high and low. This year wasn't as bad tho.


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

It's been a weird winter in Saskatchewan. It was -30 for a week in January but its been hovering on zero or above zero every other day. And no snow


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I just make sure my cars been warming up (in cold weather) for roughly 7 min. After that shes good to give her! imo, these engines seem a bit "weaker" in colder temps. So just put in the extra time and warm them up. And youll be fine! 

congratz on the 1.6L


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

sciphi said:


> How's your winter? Ours here in North America is very mild.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

hay there every body here in chi town there is going to be another global car built

chrysler is going global with it s line of products thank you another 1700 jobs

good to here additions to the over all working class good for over all economy


----------

